# How many have had nice 2 br units in OLCC as exchangers ?



## xzhan02 (May 11, 2006)

This is in response to the OLCC disaster thread.  To judge my chance of ending up in a dirty unit for New Year (unscientifically), I'd like to ask how many here have stayed in a nice clean 2 BR unit as EXCHANGERs, especially during relatively busy times ?  I've counted 4-5 bad stays here, not all busy times.  This is out of how many good ones ?  I'm hoping that the bad stays got reported much more than the good or average ones.


----------



## STEVIE (May 11, 2006)

Hi, we were there just a couple of weeks ago, and stayed in the new highrise.  We had a beautiful two bedroom unit, and encoutered no problems with the unit. We exchanged into the resort with a one bedroom, red, gold crown resort.  The resort was busy, as it was still vacation week for some of the schools up east. So I guess it is a gamble as to what accomodations you will receive, we were lucky.  Sue


----------



## lawren2 (May 11, 2006)

It depends on your expectations. We were there Thanksgiving week.

Over hyping OLCC 

I happen to be one of those poor people that was pretty under-whelmed with the accomodations at OLCC. They were not BAD but they were pretty plain vanilla.

Let's take a look at what OLCC hypes as a 2 bedroom accomodation on their website: http://www.orangelake.com/tour_our_r...om_villas.html

1,275 square feet 
sleeps up to 8 
award-winning interiors 
ceiling fans 
videocassette player 
TVs in living room & bedrooms 
dining room table seats 6 
bar stool seating in kitchen 
fully equipped kitchen 
pantry & ample storage space 
ceramic tile floors 
oversized tub with hydro-jets in master bath* 
walk-in showers 
full-sized washer & dryer 
screened patio / balcony

We ended up in a golf villa. The TVs were so old and small my son couldn't hook up his Nintendo. Our unit overlooked the "moonscape" reconstruction to the golf course from our cement slab non-screened patio and the bathrooms were smaller than many Holiday Inn Hotel rooms have. No walk in showers or jacuzzi tubs in those. And let me tell you folks "award winning interiors" they are not!

I guess they cover themselves with this little disclaimer located below the lenghty unit amenity list: *Tub styles vary depending on villa. 

So between the RCI VC congratulating me on my trade, the resort web page and all the wonderful OLCC posters you can imagine my disappointment. It did not help that we had stayed a night with friends in one of the gorgeous newly refurbished Cypress Pointe Resort 3 bedroom units before our arrival.

The resort itself is top-notch. The 2 bed 8/6 units? Just "OK" IMHO


----------



## rapmarks (May 11, 2006)

had the same type of unit as Lawren did, and very far from everything.  Had to drive to the pool and very difficult to find a parking space.  We were there during President's Week.  In fact it was hard to find a pool chair.  Not my type of resort, we are golfers and we do know when we are being blatantly overcharged for golf, we went elsewhere to play.  Our unit was not dirty, but it certainly wasn't special, but it was the inconvenience that turned me off.  The bathroom was the atiny motel bathroom with an area big enough for a tub and toilet and the sink in the bedroom area.


----------



## bigeyes1 (May 11, 2006)

We stayed in a 2 br Tennis Villas in July '01 and loved it.  OLCC even honored our request for a top floor unit, too.  Not a single thing was wrong with the unit.  Everything was clean, organized and well maintained.  

At that particular time, we were told it was hard to get into the Tennis Villas as an exchanger.  So, when I called reservations, I simply asked them where would be the best place for two teenagers.  They suggested the TV and even confirmed our unit assignment right over the phone.  I was overjoyed because this was the area we wanted to stay at.  


We wouldn't hesitate to stay there again.


----------



## rlblack (May 11, 2006)

We stayed in a golf villa, in November, 2004- flight arrived very early, they allowed us to have a unit in the morning (which was great since my family had traveled all night) we had a great 2 bedroom, 2 bath- - master bath was the size of a nice size bedroom-  L shape couch- was comfortable- and clean- carpets were fine-  the t.v. was average to new - one in each bedroom- everything was clean, all appliances were clean and worked- we were on the second floor- had nice screened porch with view of golfers- we enjoyed it completely- spent lots of time at Disney- and not alot at the resort.  Staff that we did see or deal with were friendly and helpful. We would go back again.   Guess it must be luck of the draw.  Good luck- Ruth


----------



## senorak (May 11, 2006)

Our first trip to OLCC, we stayed in the West Village, within a few yards of the mini golf/pool area.  That was our first exchange outside of our Pocono resort...and while looking back now,  (after numerous exchanges), I would rate the quality of the unit as "mediocre"; the location couldn't be beat.  We returned to OLCC last summer and were placed in the North Village in a newer 2 BR.  It was larger, brighter, new appliances----but it wasn't within a short walk to anything.  Depends on what you are looking for in your vacation, I guess.  Our first unit wasn't dirty, and everything worked...it was just a bit more "rustic" than the unit we stayed in the North Village.  
After 2 visits to OLCC, I'm not sure if I"d return...it's just growing too large for my taste.  On our last visit, they ran out of food/beverage during the "welcome party"...after we waited in line almost an hour.  All the pools were crowded, as was the mini golf course.  My kids aren't into Disney (we spent a few days at Universal).  I did recommend OLCC to my brother and his family...and they are going in mid-June....staying in a 2BR unit.  It will be interesting to hear his opinion of the resort.

DEB


----------



## Sea Six (May 11, 2006)

I was in a golf villa a few years ago.  The unit was clean, but obviously quite dated.  The week I spent there was one of the worst vacations of my life.  The management treated us like crap and we thought the resort was over-rated.  For example, they mention Orange Lake and the beach amenities, but they don't say you can't swim there because it is a polluted stagnant pond.  They tested their sprinkler system by running it next to our convertible in the middle of the afternoon without any warning.  Then they threatened ME when I said I would just cover the head so there wouldn't be water sprayed into my car.  Too many bad memories from a single weeks vacation.  What an awful place.   Never again, OLCC is the worst place I've ever stayed.


----------



## timetraveler (May 11, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> I was in a golf villa a few years ago.  The unit was clean, but obviously quite dated.  The week I spent there was one of the worst vacations of my life.  The management treated us like crap and we thought the resort was over-rated.  For example, they mention Orange Lake and the beach amenities, but they don't say you can't swim there because it is a polluted stagnant pond.  They tested their sprinkler system by running it next to our convertible in the middle of the afternoon without any warning.  Then they threatened ME when I said I would just cover the head so there wouldn't be water sprayed into my car.  Too many bad memories from a single weeks vacation.  What an awful place.   Never again, OLCC is the worst place I've ever stayed.




Ok....I'm sorry but I have to correct a couple of statements here.  First and foremost....Orange Lake is not a stagnant pond.  It's an 80 ACRE LAKE.   It's not polluted,nor stagnant.   You can water ski, tube, jet ski, fish, etc. on it.:annoyed:   We tube and jet ski multiple times each year.  I haven't glowed in the dark yet, nor came down with any intestinal parasites, for crying out loud.

The sprinkler system comes on automatically everyday at set intervals.  All you needed to do was put the top up.


----------



## Leturno (May 11, 2006)

We just stayed there weeks 11 & 12 and we were in two bedroom units in the West Village with golf course views out the back and front. The units were recently updated and were attractive and clean. Yes there was no spa tub, which I missed; but otherwise I would say it was clean, colorful and comfortable.

I own at Fairfield and Silverleaf while my parents own at Marriott Sabal Palms and Shell Island Beach Club. So you may say I have seen the gamut of resorts, quality and comfort. Some of our best vacations were at Telemark Lodge which was at the time clean but very dated. In my honest opinion I think almost any family would be happy with Orange Lake as long as you realize that it is huge and you will have to drive to the amenities.

There are so many quality resorts in Orlando that if you fear that you will not be happy with Orange Lake then go somewhere else. Be Happy! My grandfather taught my father that if you go through life looking for the bad, you will find bad. If you go through life looking for the good, you will find good. I am glad my father passed that lesson down to me.

Scott


----------



## gjw007 (May 12, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Ok....I'm sorry but I have to correct a couple of statements here.  First and foremost....Orange Lake is not a stagnant pond.  It's an 80 ACRE LAKE.   It's not polluted,nor stagnant.   You can water ski, tube, jet ski, fish, etc. on it.:annoyed:   We tube and jet ski multiple times each year.  I haven't glowed in the dark yet, nor came down with any intestinal parasites, for crying out loud.
> 
> The sprinkler system comes on automatically everyday at set intervals.  All you needed to do was put the top up.


There is an interesting issue about lakes in Florida.  Here is an URL about a bacteria that is in some Florida lakes that might be informational, http://www.ecofloridamag.com/askeditor_waterborne_illness.htm.  There are several lakes on Disney property with Disney having the same policy as OLCC and for the same reason (I stayed at VWL at Disney and you couldn't swim in the lake either).  From the perspective of companies (and the state of Florida) such as Disney and OLCC, it is better not to have swimming in the lakes.  Enforcing this policy is not a matter of management (or employees most likely) being rude.  The lake at OLCC is perfect for jet skiing, canoing, etc., it is a nice little lake and it offers additional recreational opportunities for resort guests.  Personally, I'd much rather swim in the Olympic-size swimming pool or float around in the new lazy river at River Island when it opens.  I also think taking a drive to the coasts and going scuba diving would also be a blast but I've done lake diving (in Minnesota) and all I ever saw was muck.


----------



## Jimster (May 12, 2006)

Maybe I am getting a bit sensitive about OLCC because I am an owner there, but I really don't think so.  I just think too many people don't have a very clear concept of what they are dealing with.   First, OLCC is 25 years old.  It is one of the oldest timeshares.  You know, they started building before there were readily available VCRs and fax machines.  There are over 2,000 units with plans for up to 4,500 units.  There are over 100,000 owners with plans for up to 230,000. That's more than any other timeshare complex.  Gee that's different from the 100 unit resort you may have traded to get there and are comparing it to.  Then, of course, there are the 7 pools and 90 holes of golf and a water park.  Now that is the nature of the beast.  Slice it and dice it any way you want, it is older and it is huge.  Vistana is the same way.

Now enter people who complain about OLCC.  They criticize it because it is large and they have to drive if they are in some of the units.   DUH!  If you want to exchange into a resort where they give the 4 units they have names, then you don't recognize the nature of this timeshare.  If you complain that the units are not all the same quality, same response.  If you want to complain because there are no wall unit flat screen TV's, same answer.  If these are essential items to you, then check into your little or moderate timeshare that was completed last week with all the modern facilities that your money can buy.  I hope you enjoy the water park at your resort.  OLCC probably has 1000 2 bedroom units, including mine, I'm sure most of them are just fine.  In the course of a year, that means there are over 50,000 2 bedroom weeks.   So, to answer your question, I think there are some nice stays.  I love mine and have no plans to sell it nor would I trade it for some of the more "modern" Timeshares.  

I know if bad things happen to you, none of this makes any difference.  It's just like flying on a plane.  If only one in a million passengers dies in a plane crash, if you are the one, it is a disaster.  

But overall it is a very nice resort.  I recommend it to my friends and relatives.  But it is what it is!   It's not really fair to criticize it for what it is not.  Those people probably go to NYC and complain on their trip to the Empire State Building that they found it too old and big.  If you go into your stay understanding that, then I think you will be fine.  

Two things I would agree with is that the staff is sometimes less than hospitable (but did I mention it is a huge resort).  Second, it is my understanding that preferential treatment is given to owners.  As reprehensible as that may seem, as an owner I think that since I own there I should get preferential treatment.  What that means is that its probably a better resort to own at than to exchange into.  As a final thought, I think it is important to realize that they must be doing something right at OLCC if they are one of the oldest and biggest timeshares.


----------



## anne1125 (May 12, 2006)

We were there in Nov. 04 and were in a 2 bd. West Village.  It was great.  Nice unit, beautiful grounds, parked in front of our door.  

Anne


----------



## snowlady (May 12, 2006)

I own three 2-bedroom units at OLCC in the west village. We have stayed in units in the west and north villages and brought along my mother, sister and in-laws. Our units have been very clean except for one visit when I felt the kitchen floor could have been cleaner. The only complaint from my mom was not enough hooks for her towel/robe in the bathroom!   In-laws loved the place and want to go with us again. :annoyed: 

The bathrooms in the west village one story buildings are smaller and don't have the big jacuzzi tubs, but that's not important to me. When I'm in Florida I want to be outside enjoying the sun and activities. I'm extremely happy with my resort because it offers my family what we enjoy. My children are bored at smaller resorts. OLCC has more than enough to keep us all busy and happy and we don't mind driving a few minutes to get to an activity or pool. We like having the choice of the quiet of our villa or activity of the pool areas.


----------



## xzhan02 (May 12, 2006)

OK, I think there are 5 qualified positive answers to my original questions so far, roughly cancell out the negatives in the "disaster" thread.  Unexpectedly, however,  I got at least 3, maybe 4 additional negatives in this supposedly "positive" thread, so "that says something" (quoting someone here, hope he does not mind).   So I will prepare my family for what to expect, especially we had been looking forward to "house at summer bay" for almost a year, and this is a lot of adjustment of expectation.  So far I've only stayed in Bluegreen resorts (more than 10), and do not remember one that had no jetted tub.  Not that I care that much (rarely use the one at home), it's just not expected.  I'm only hoping that the amenities will compensate for a bad unit.  Kids probably care more about that than the unit itself, as long as it's not too crowded.  Or I'll have to change our original plan of "First Disneyless Orlando vacation" to see the mouse more.   Anyway, I think we'll manage to have a good vacation.  Hey maybe I'll even be lucky to one of the nicer unit.


----------



## gjw007 (May 12, 2006)

xzhan02 said:
			
		

> OK, I think there are 5 qualified positive answers to my original questions so far, roughly cancell out the negatives in the "disaster" thread.  Unexpectedly, however,  I got at least 3, maybe 4 additional negatives in this supposedly "positive" thread, so "that says something" (quoting someone here, hope he does not mind).   So I will prepare my family for what to expect, especially we had been looking forward to "house at summer bay" for almost a year, and this is a lot of adjustment of expectation.  So far I've only stayed in Bluegreen resorts (more than 10), and do not remember one that had no jetted tub.  Not that I care that much (rarely use the one at home), it's just not expected.  I'm only hoping that the amenities will compensate for a bad unit.  Kids probably care more about that than the unit itself, as long as it's not too crowded.  Or I'll have to change our original plan of "First Disneyless Orlando vacation" to see the mouse more.   Anyway, I think we'll manage to have a good vacation.  Hey maybe I'll even be lucky to one of the nicer unit.


If you look at all the reviews, you will find the majority give the resort a positive review.  When you find people who don't like the resorts - well - they really don't like the resort.  Read all the reviews (find out the good, the bad, and the indifferent) and make up your own mind.  There have been comments on TUG where people have been apprehensive because of some of the posts and have stayed at OLCC and found that they really liked the resort.

It is also important to understand that while the resort started in 1982, there is renovations that occur also during the period.  For example, every 18 years the units are gutted to the studs and redone.  This year there are 200 units which fit this category.  In addition, every 6 years the soft items are replaced.  The North Village (one of the newer areas as it opened in 1999/2000 timeframe) is undergoing some of this soft renovations but still keep the major applicances (stove, refrigerator).  The designs of the older section is different (not worse) than the newer section.  In many ways, I like the design in the West Village as it makes the living room area bigger than in the East/North Village area and there is a charm to having a single-story building rather than highrises.  The North/East compensate by making the master living room and master bath bigger.  Again, I recommend reading all reviews before basing a decision.


----------



## teachingmyown (May 12, 2006)

We were there the week that Hurricane Ivan was supposed to hit (Sept 2004?) and stayed in a three bedroom in the North(?) village.  It was spotless.  Only problem was the stovetop was missing it's drip pans.  One phone call and that was taken care of.  In fact, I had to insist that they wait until morning because they were offering to send maintenance with them immediately...at 11:30pm!  (Like I'm going to be COOKING at 11:30pm on my first day of vacation!)


----------



## EAM (May 12, 2006)

We stayed in a 2BR tennis villa on the ground floor near the tennis courts a few years ago.  It was clean and attractive.  The only downside was that the screened-in porch was a little too well shaded for our liking.   We exchanged a 1 BR red week that wasn't a particularly good trader so we think we got a good deal.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 12, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> If you look at all the reviews, you will find the majority give the resort a positive review.  When you find people who don't like the resorts - well - they really don't like the resort.  Read all the reviews (find out the good, the bad, and the indifferent) and make up your own mind.  There have been comments on TUG where people have been apprehensive because of some of the posts and have stayed at OLCC and found that they really liked the resort.



Count me as one of those apprehensive folks because of all the comments on TUG about OLCC.  We were there the week prior to Easter.  It was in a 3-BR in the East Village, so I don't know anything about the 2-BRs.  I'm not used to mega resorts.  Many times I considered cancelling the exchange the 18 months prior to going.  I'm so glad that I didn't.  Although we had a pool right next to our building, we chose to drive to the other pools.  We never considered it an inconvenience.  It just seemed like going somewhere as part of the vacation experience.  The place was huge!  The amenities were great!  The beginning of the week, it wasn't very crowded.  But towards the end of the week, it really started picking up.  It was more enjoyable when it was less crowded.  But it was the same thing with Disney.  Less crowded the beginning of the week, more crowded at the end.  More enjoyable when it was less crowded.  We all thoroughly enjoyed OLCC.  I must admit though, it does make you nervous to read all this stuff about the 2-BRs.


----------



## Detailor (May 12, 2006)

I feel like I've missed something in our three visits to OLCC over the last 9 years.  We've always stayed in the West Village and usually in a villa on Springhill and we've been very happy with the accommodations.  Though it has been a couple of years since our last visit I can't imagine the units that we've stayed in would have deteriorated to the degree that the folks with bad OLCC experiences describe.  We'll very likely go back again.

Dick Taylor


----------



## suzanne (May 12, 2006)

We stayed in a 2 bedroom 6/8 unit Dec. 2003. It was an older unit, just down around from the office. I don't know what the section was called. It had a small golf course behind it. The patio was not screened which would have been nice, but we did not spend much time at the resort anyway, we were to busy playing in the parks. It was very clean and it did have a jacuzzi tub. While the furnishings were not new they were not torn, stained or dirty. The staff was very helpful and check in/out was a breeze. We have reservations to go back for a Dec. 29, 2006 check in for New Years Eve.

Suzanne


----------



## NJDave (May 13, 2006)

We exchanged into a 2 bedroom in the East Village for the Fourth of July last  year.  We were assigned in the West Village about as far away from a pool as you could get.  Upon arrival, I requested to be by a pool and in the newer section.  Our request was accomadated without any problems.  

Once River Island opens, it should be difficult to get into the East Village.


----------



## JLB (May 13, 2006)

A tad off-topic, but Christmas/New Years dates keep coming up.

Who's gonna be there for 12/22-24 check-ins.  How about 12/29?


----------

